
Filing states student broke rules and had no expectation of privacy - jacquesm
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local/20100421_Filing_states_student_broke_rules_and_had_no_expectation_of_privacy.html
======
CWuestefeld
When this whole thing broke, there was some mention of the software product
that's actually doing the monitoring and photography. I wonder what's become
of that company now?

------
xsmasher
Was the student told that the camera and computer are being monitored? I
believe previous stories said that students asked about the cameras and were
specifically lied to... thereby creating an expectation of privacy.

Whether this student was authorized to take the laptop home is a separate
issue from the students' privacy.

